# Pictures in old threads



## Pitagoras (Oct 1, 2007)

I was researching some old threads like this one:

http://forum.saxontheweb.net/showthread.php?t=1804&highlight=tenor

They refer to some attached pictures but I couldn't see them. Not even its links.

How can I manage to see old posts attachments?


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

If you mean this post, it is not an attached picture but a link to a picture hosted on another site. The picture is no longer there on that site so that is why it does not show up.

If people are going to link to pictures and want them to remain in the archives with their post, then they should not remove them, however it is their right to do so and cannot be controlled by SOTW.

However pictures which are "attached" to a post are uploaded to the SOTW server and should remain there on SOTW if all goes well and nothing bad happens to the database.

If you want to see the image now you would need to contact the person who posted the link.

EDIT: Another reason that images would disappear would be if somebody attached or linked to an image and were infringing the image owner's copyright, in which case I imagine the entire post might be deleted.


----------



## Pitagoras (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for the quick answer.
Best regards


----------

